# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier de Jolimont-Lobbes (de Lobbes)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier de Jolimont-Lobbes (de Lobbes)
Rue de la Station 25
Lobbes


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier de Jolimont-Lobbes.*

----------

